# Sommerfeld's Own



## George Clark (Nov 4, 2006)

Can anyone provide feedback on Marc Sommerfeld's new aluminum router table and/or his new line of router bits? How does the quality of the new bits compare with the CMT line? I am seriously considering purchase of these products but I would like some input from those who have actually used the table and bits before I make the plunge. Thanks. George


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Sorry to say I would give 3 stars out of 5 on the bits and I do like Marc Sommerfeld but I just call them like I see them. 
I have got some of the new bits and I think the CMT bits are better .
But that's just one user review on them. 
The yellow paint/teflon came off when I used one or two of them ,not to happy about that but they do cut well not the best but OK.

The new router table I have not used but I do have the old type and I like it over the new type , the new one comes in 9" Alum.parts that you need to bolt together to make the top, the new fence I like because it runs on T-Slots on the side of the table top, neat way to do it,,,,he also went to a new type of insert ring that you need to use a tool on to get it out, not to neat on that one ,plus he dropped the insert plate on the top it's all in one so to speak....so if you need pull the router out you will need to play with it under the top or turn it on it's side and play with it, like mount a new router.
All in all I would give it 2 stars out of 5 because the top is in parts and they are ALUM.
and in time the parts will get black marks on the stock when it wears off the gold coat,but I would like to see one in two or three years to see how the top looks. 

BUT this is just my 2 cents and don't let me hold you back from buying one. 

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I defiantly agree with Bj on the router table. It’s amazing to me to see so many router tables on the market designed by so-called pros and most with bad design.

Either way I think a person should make their own router table based on their needs and style of work. 

Bj, how's the drum sander project going??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Still in hold,waiting for the UPS truck to show up with the the Kit and a New motor from GRIZZLY .

Can't start on the box until I have the motor in my hands, they said to use a 1/4 HP motor and that sounds a bit to small so I order a 1/2 HP one and it's a bit taller than the 1/4 HP one, once I get that motor I can start on the box. 

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the update Bj, when you get her done post the pics in the original link... :sold: 
By theway, that was meant to be " Definitely as in Absolutely agree with Bj on the router table" and not defiantly  you just can't trust spell checkers these days


----------

